# Mailadresse ändern



## joerg2503 (21. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich im ISPConfig 3 eine neue Mailbox anlege und der User sich zum ersten Mal einloggt, bekommt er eine Begrüßungsmail von folgendem Absender: webmaster@ihredomain.at
Wo kann ich diese Adresse ändern?

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Till (22. März 2010)

Die Adresse kannst Du im Languageeditor ändern. Die Datei heißt de_mail_user.lng


----------

